# will dianabol make me fat



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

i have some dianabol but i have heard so many mixed opinions about them saying they will bloat you up make you look puffy etc,

just would like to know if it would be ok to take them i am eating very clean and doing cardio daily as i want to try and lean up and lose some belly fat will dianabol counter act that and make me fat , i also have test e and was thinking of stacking that with it

opinions would be much appreciated


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I had a feeling you made this post Vin, it suits your other posts.

No it wont make you fat, a little puffy perhaps but that is not fat its water...


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

.Dbol will bloat you,But most of that is water so will go after you stop.Keep the diet clean and do plenty of cardio.Go or it mate.


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

take some adex at the same time, will keep water away...........or so i believe, not tried that myself if im honest.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Wont make you fat, if diet is clean as you say then no reason why couldnt lean up using dbol, ai will deal with estrogen related sides (think read Pscarb used dbol during a prep diet, but i might be wrong?).

Although most bbers would be more likely to go with a different oral when dieting i imagine, eg winny,mest,halo,var


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

cheers guys and lois_lane you know me too well lol


----------

